# ongelma gentoon asennuksen jälkeen

## Jouna-

Gentoota käynnistäessä tulee tämä ongelma:

>> Mounting root..

mount: Mounting /dev/hdb7 on /newroot failed: invalid argument

>> Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected. 

Käytössä on GRUB ja osiot:

/dev/hdb5 --> boot

/dev/hdb7 --> root

----------

## Mikessu

Postaa grubin konffi, niin voitaisiin katsoa, onko siinä jotain vialla.

----------

## Jouna-

Tässä pitäisi olla nyt koko helahoito, mutta mikä on vikana.  :Confused: 

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd1,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25-r2

root (hd1,4)

kernel /kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hdb7 vga=791 ramdisk=8000

initrd /kernel-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

# Wintoosa

title=Windows XP Pro

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

Windowsiin menee ihan nätisti, mutta tyssää gentoota käynnistäessä siihen mount jutskuun  :Sad: 

----------

## Mikessu

En ainakaan huomaa tuossa grub.conffissa mitään vikaa, tosin en ole paljon grubiin perehtynyt. Ihan joku aika sitten vasta itsekin otin sen käyttöön lilon sijasta.

Liittyisiköhän tämä jotenkin genkerneliin?

Mitä se sanoo jos jätät pois  nämä: vga=791 ramdisk=8000

----------

## Jouna-

vga ei vaikuta oikeastaan mitenkään tohon muutakuin millälailla se näyttää nuo tiedot mitkä siin sit pyörii. ainakin suurinpiirtein =) ei sen poistolla ole ollut mitään vaikutusta.

Ramdiskin jos ottaa pois niin tulee ongelma sen kanssa, kun sille oli varattu vähemmän kuin mitä se tarvitsisi =/ pahensi vain tilannetta vissiin.

genkernelistä en tiedä. pitäisi kaveri pyytää taas käymään kun sen kanssa asenneltiin =) hänellä kun sattuu olemaan enemmän kokemusta.

----------

## Mikessu

Joo en minäkään niin tuosta vga:sta, mutta ramdiskiä ajattelin vain kun tuolla ohjeessa sitä ei oltu määritelty:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=9

Vaan jos se sitten kerran pahensi tilannetta niin kai se sitten on tarpeellinen :/

Itse asiassa en paljoa genkernelistäkään tiedä kun olen aina valinnut kernelin asetukset itse. Suosittelisinkin kokeilemaan ilman genkerneliä.

----------

## Jouna-

No voihan nakki.   :Confused: 

----------

## Jouna-

No joo. Olen melkein hyväksynyt 5-10 minuutin sisällä ajatuksen valita kernelin asetukset itse, mutta mitä tietoja minun pitäisi tietää ennen siihen ryhtymistä?

----------

## Mikessu

Ihan semmoiset perustiedot oman koneen laitteista riittää, ainakin niillä tiedoilla saa toimivan kernelin. Sitten myöhemmin voi lisätä kerneliin tarvittavia ominaisuuksia. Installointioppaassa taisi olla pienehkö opas kernelin kääntöön ja suurimman osan valinnoista voi tehdä ihan järkeä käyttäen  :Wink: 

Kunhan ei kiireellä tee, niin hyvä tulee ja jos tulee jonkunlaista erroria, niin täältä foorumilta saat sitten apua. Se kernelin itse kasaaminen ei loppujen lopuksi ole ollenkaan niin iso homma, kuin saattaisi kuvitella ja useimpiin ongelmiinkin löytyy vastaukset foorumista searchilla.

----------

